# Do magnetic closures damage the Kindle?



## luvk3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I am a little confused about the magnetic closures on Kindle cases and covers. I think I heard somewhere that it may damage the Kindle and cause weird things to happen like reboots and stuff of that sort.  For anyone with magnetic closures on their cover- Can you comment on whether you've had problems?

Thanks,
Luvk3


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

luvk3 said:


> Can you comment on whether you've had problems?


I just got my magnetic cover yesterday, but so far so good.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a JAVOedge Flip Case, and there are two large magnets around the keyboard.  I've never had a single problem.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had different cases with magnet closures for over 3 years (K1, K2 and K3), and never had any trouble that can be traced to a magnet.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah you should have no problems using a magnetic case. Devices like the kindle are usually good around magnets. It's probably not that powerful of a magnet anyways.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have several cases with magnetic closures, they don't harm the Kindle.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

No, they won't.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Agreed. I'm on my third Javoedge flip cover. Magnets are not an issue.


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like an urban myth. Or perhaps the ebook technology is advanced enough that magnets don't harm them.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My K2 only has magnetic covers and it has never acted weird or had a reboot.  One of my K3 covers is magnetic and no problems with it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Pidgeon92, a frequent KBer, once stated that the Kindle's internal storage is not magnetic media so magnets won't bother it. A hard drive on a computer is magnetic media.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd probably have to have a decent powered Electromagnet for it to do any kind of damage to the Kindle.  And, even then, I'm not sure.  I'm not about to build one and try it out on mine.


----------

